# everyone pray with me



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

my biggest and prettiest water dragon is dying








i came home and he was lethargic and very cold for some reason (the tank temp is 85 degrees,but it also is a big enclosure and he was at the cool end)
and i pick him up and place him near the heat lamp on his favorite bridge and after 5 minutes there he starting spazzing out.looked like he was having an epaletic shock or whatever it is called (siezere)
and he just went side ways and dident move for a few minutes and i was so scared to touch him cause i knew he was dead.but he wasent ,i picked him up and he was still barely breathing.
this guy is the reason i love reptiles so much.







i bought him when he was still a baby and grew him to an amazing 34" and he still was gonna grow some more

i hope he lives








he usually could eat 20 large crickets right from my hand and was very gentle 
and still be hungry for more

just pray with me everyone and hope he gets better

this is a pic of him
he is the closer one and his girl is behind him







and he is on his favorite ladder

edit: and the other male hasent oped his eyes for a while and getting skiny
wtf is happening to the males 
and my baby wd died yesterday for causes unknown
i think it might be tainted meal worms,crickets,waxworm,earthworms or super worms
im gonna throw away all the live food and get more







just relized 
hope my geckos and armidillo lizards are fun they all eating the same food


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Those are awesome looking water dragons







I hope that he pulls through all of this.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

too late 
he has passed away








i was going to the vet tommorrow with him







dammit
a moment of silence for fatty

my gf wants to buy me a new one tommorrow to replace him
but i told her he will never be replaced









dammit i miss him


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

that sucks sorry man


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Very strange, and unfortunate. I've never heard of anything like this before, hopefully *Poly* or *Croc* might have some ideas about what happened. Keep an eye on the others, you might be on to something with the contaminated food hypothesis.

-PK


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

hmmm there all getting fuckd up?

have you tried any new foods?

painted the house recently?

im thinkign something different has happened in your house or they were struck by a disease


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss man.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Very strange, and unfortunate. I've never heard of anything like this before, hopefully *Poly* or *Croc* might have some ideas about what happened. Keep an eye on the others, you might be on to something with the contaminated food hypothesis.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]792848[/snapback]​


thats the only thing i can think of
the baby was in a seprate enclosure and the other male is worrying me now



syd said:


> hmmm there all getting fuckd up?
> have you tried any new foods?
> 
> painted the house recently?
> ...


none of that 
and same food from the same place


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh man that sucks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sh*t im sorry to hear that man!







Keep us posted on the others.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

That sucks man, best of luck to your others


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

sorry to hear the news, just hope you dont have an more losses


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i fed a mealworm to my armadillo lizards once and as he bit into it black juice sprayed out the guy was dead 1 day later......

still the only guys i keep i just lvoe um to death


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

oh man,So sorry about your lost... bro
i lost my beautiful female Amel cornsnake 2 weeks ago and im still in shock... R.I.P


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

con man said:


> i fed a mealworm to my armadillo lizards once and as he bit into it black juice sprayed out the guy was dead 1 day later......
> still the only guys i keep i just lvoe um to death
> [snapback]794047[/snapback]​










i hear you
i have 2
but im trying to find homes for them (free)


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

id take um if i were near to u i have 8 in a 3 foot by 3 foot by 1foot enclosure.... there awesome but they shoudl die soon had um for 3-5 years.....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Man you're just having bad luck lately. Really sorry to hear that dude


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

con man said:


> i fed a mealworm to my armadillo lizards once and as he bit into it black juice sprayed out the guy was dead 1 day later......
> still the only guys i keep i just lvoe um to death
> [snapback]794047[/snapback]​


thats freaky,.... wat exactly happend?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, very sorry to hear about this.

I'm guessing you have full spectrum light on them. What kind of wood is that? I'm racking my brain, this is a weird one... seems either toxic or something lacking in their diet. Any chance to bring to a vet for an autopsy?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

acestro said:


> Wow, very sorry to hear about this.
> 
> I'm guessing you have full spectrum light on them. What kind of wood is that? I'm racking my brain, this is a weird one... seems either toxic or something lacking in their diet. Any chance to bring to a vet for an autopsy?
> [snapback]796170[/snapback]​


i have full spectrum flood lamp above the enclosure 
right now with ny room cold it stays lower 80's in there and humidity 60-90% do to time of day and misting 
its some normal wood that i bought at home depot and polyurethaned it over a year ago and let it dry for a month before they were introduced ,so it was fume free 
there diet seems ok (4 diffent types of worms,crickets,paterzied fat free yougurt (as a treat)and some other stuff i probably forgot to mention)
they get alot of diffrent healthy food (everything dusted with calcuim and vitamin dust)

and for the autopsy cant really do that
he is buried in the backyard 
had too,it was like a major death in the family and everyone was sad


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Sorry for the loss
I had to throw in my moment of silence too.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that man...







!


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

nice set up you got, sorry to hear the loss.,


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

Sorry dude, i know what its like to lose a reptile for no reason. I feel your pain


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Sorry about your lose... how are the others doing at this time?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

lwrlevel said:


> Sorry about your lose... how are the others doing at this time?
> [snapback]798352[/snapback]​


thanks for asking 
they are doing better now
a little more active and getting there colors back


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet setup!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

sorry to hear about ure loss

was anything sprayed in the air lately a friend of mine lsot his water dragon after he unkowingly sprayed flea treatment on his carpet


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

00nothing said:


> sorry to hear about ure loss
> 
> was anything sprayed in the air lately a friend of mine lsot his water dragon after he unkowingly sprayed flea treatment on his carpet
> [snapback]810322[/snapback]​












thats the problem nothing leads to it besides possibly tainted food


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i know this sounds really crappy and he is already buried but it might be in the best interests of your other dragons for u to have a autopsy done on him it coudl have been an internal parasite or a respiratory infection and by finding out u may save ure other animals from any possible sickness


----------

